#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Bali 84 Hard copy scans.

## terry57

I've found some old photos on Bali in my glad bag whilst scanning up the Hard copy .
This was a boys trip, 4 of us went to Bali for a giggle,  this was the first 24 hours.

First day arriving in Bali we make our way up Legian road to " The Troppo Zone ". Living breathing madhouse for Aussie retards.  :Smile:   These pics are 30 years old.

----------


## terry57

That night it's straight down to see our good friend " Uncle Norm ". Uncle Norm was a living legend in the area, he ran the restaurant with his son " Gedde ". The place was famous for its nice fresh Magic mushrooms, ice cold beer and Norms very friendly service towards us Aussies.  Once thoroughly fuked up we would move on. Norm partied like there was no tomorrow and finally died from cerrosis of the liver. His son still runs " Uncle Norms " in a new location minus the Mushrooms and endless piss drinking.  Jesus, we had some mad arsed nights in there.  I rode my motor bike up those stairs and into the restaurant one night. Norm thought that was funny.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Back to the Troppo club to carry on retarding.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

This is my mate  " Pirate ", I recon his mum had a difficult birth, Pirate would morph into some mad animal when on the mushies, piss and other assorted substances. This night he happened to be Bob Marley. Harmless sort of bastard though. Me and him have been on some crazy bat shit adventures.

----------


## terry57

Back to the room and the madness continues, we would get the Bali room boys in on the action. The dude with the Chicken hat and smoke went home blathered. They really liked us guys.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Next day it was into the Duty free scotch, tequila and beers.

----------


## terry57

Pirate has lost the plot by lunch time and is walking the balcony. Fukin nut case Pirate.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Standing on the Balcony railing poring piss over his head. Hey Pirate,  stop wasting the cold piss will ya.

----------


## terry57

Things got a tad out of hand from that point on. Some fuker was jumping on the bed and broke it, We had a rock star moment and decided to do a real good job on it , destroyed the fuker. We thought it best we ring the hotel manager and confess that we had a slight problem with our bed. Next thing he sends the room boy up with a hammer.  Jesus, we thought that was quite funny, most probably wasn't but we were blattered out of our minds at the time so it was.    :Smile:  Snapped this pic with the room boy sent up with the Hammer. Next day paid the Hotel manager $100 for fucking up his bed. He was well happy. Top guys we were.

----------


## terry57

I suppose what goes up must come down, Pirate had descended into the pits of hell.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

He's OK EH.

----------


## terry57

You Ok mate ???

----------


## terry57

Yes, I'm Ok.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

The road shot was the best.  The dirt and beemos. Find an old picture of Jalan Padma without any hotels, vacant lots, and the view of the sea.

----------


## terry57

That was the first 24 hours, Jesus,  we had two weeks to get through.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I stopped doing boys trips after that , the recovery nearly killed me. 

I'm mature now and only do it sometimes.  :Smile: 

That was my little thread on the Aussie retard in Bali. 

All good fun innit.  :spam2:

----------


## mingmong

I did 6 weeks in Kuta years ago, could of Brought a House with what I spent as a Deposit lol!

the things we do Terry .....

----------


## terry57

^

Yep,

I treasure every second I spent being a Bit of a mad bastard when I was young.

Unfortunately one can't really do that sort of stuff when older. Like trashing beds and eating Mushies with your mates in Kuta when your 57 just don't work EH.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I've always been well aware through out my life that there is a time for everything at different periods in one life.

Now I'm on another Journey being retired.  

Hope it's not my last though.

----------


## thaimeme

Have to say that your subsequent couple of "memory lane" travel threads are quite enjoyable, Ter.....

Thanks for the effort.
Cheers.

 :Smile:

----------


## KEVIN2008

Very enjoyable......precious today, priceless tomoro  :Smile:

----------


## Exit Strategy

Thanks Terry, reminds me of my youth and trips to Bali but fock with posting naked male asses. I lost my appetite for a week. Post naked or any ladies you met next time, I mean seriously, man  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

It was the first 24 hours mate, all's good.   :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Youth gone mad.  Same the world over.  Surprised no photos passed out in the sand with big red sunburns...nice that you kept these photos all these years.  Great memories.  Names and faces...sleeping on the bathroom floor must be the global standard for out of your mind drunks.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes,

Well most people have gone on a bender in their young years. 

If they have not they are lying or dead, one or the other.

----------


## panama hat

Back at Uni, semester break and my best mate and I decided to go go to Bali for a week . . . neither if us had much money (mine was swallowed by my piece of crap Triumph Dolomite Sprint and Craig was just a lazy bastard). 

Spent four days in Bali and then took a hell-ride bus to Yogya . . . met this girl on the bus, a singer in Bali from the Molukkan Islands . . . and she suggested we stay at this one place outside of town.
Partied a bit upon arriving in one piece - friggin frightening - and ended up at this 'village' which comprised only brothels.  A whole town side to side women of 'ill repute'. 

By this time neither Craig nor I had much money left, but one of the inhabitants allowed us to crash at her place . . . as long as we vacated the premises during certain peak hours . . . 
Freebies did come our way and with a heavy heart we left a week later . . . managed to re-book the flights . . . and headed back to Bali.

Lots of stories in during those ten or so days . . . 

Brilliant

----------


## terry57

^

Yep,

One would have to be a complete and utter Pin head to say they never partied when they were young. 

Jesus,

One can only be really stupid when young, do it when you're older and they lock you up.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I give it a good old hammering.  :spam2:

----------


## panama hat

> One would have to be a complete and utter Pin head to say they never partied when they were young.


Mate, I'm surprised I ever graduated from Uni . . .

----------


## PeeCoffee

Terry - great pics from great times. The world seemed so much different and allowed young folk during the 60's and 70's to 'let it all hang out.'

Amazingly I rarely bothered ever to take a camera with me anywhere. I figured as i got older I wouldn't know where the pictures were taken nor who was in them.

Strange indeed is it is so very clear and concise within my memory...one day it's surely going to fade away.

Again , thanking you for putting up your pictured posts that I'm sure many can easily relate to. We've all been or had friends that were 'pirates' (RIP partying in heaven).

----------


## terry57

^

" Pirates " happiest times in his life were our Bali trips.

Silly bastard married a mad bitch and that was his happy life over.  :Sorry1: 

Divorced now.  :Confused: 

Thing is,

One cannot go back, We must keep reinventing ourselves powering on until the gigs over. 

That's what I'm doing anyway.  

Nice in Pratchup Khiri Kan today.   :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Nice in Pratchup Khiri Kan today.


Any day you wake up Terry is a good day...I'm still wondering about your route to Lao through PrachupKhirikhan, going the reverse direction by train?

Aren't you really in Hua Hin not Prachup Khiri Khan?  81 kilo's from each other...

----------


## MeMock

Great photos and memories Terry. Just out of interest - are you still in touch with ya mates from that trip and if so - are they still alive and what are they doing with themselves?

----------


## terry57

^
Two of the guys where Firefighters I worked with.  I do not see them.

I've known Pirate since I was 17.  

He split with his wife last year, stills works at the Hospital and rents a nice little Gaff in the middle of Freo.

I'll see him in 5 weeks time actually.

Very good honest  guy is " Pirate ". 

Funny thing was, I only ever seen him twist off like that when in Bali.

Mostly he is quiet and reserved, the other two guys had never meet him before.

They could not quite believe the mad shit he was getting up to.  :Smile: 

The Mushrooms were strong in him .   :spam2:

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, Terry. Nice to see Legian in the old days. Btw, it would be nice to see how Pirate looks like nowadays.  Can you take a pic when you see him next?  :Smile:   Cheers and happy travels!

----------

